# If you could fly.....



## tstick (Mar 2, 2017)

I can't even imagine doing something like this! One little screw-up and RIP.


----------



## Organicus (Sep 12, 2018)

Amazing , brave as hell .


----------



## injinji (Sep 13, 2018)

I call those flying squirrel suits. Looks pretty cool.


----------



## Organicus (Sep 15, 2018)

I wonder if he has done that after a smoke ever ! probably not .


----------



## kiwisunset (Sep 26, 2018)

The wing suit flying part is 100% real but the landing on the water shot was totally fake ,

check out this wing suit jump through some amazing terrain.. the Adrenalin rush must be insane... 





.


----------



## Dragoz (Nov 1, 2018)

It looks amazing but I'm not sure I'd ever dare it xD


----------



## samuelwhite2050 (Nov 27, 2018)

When I smoke, I fly that` s why I like it
but not like this. It s really amazing


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 30, 2018)

Not enough weed in the world
LOL


----------

